# Opinions on Dating Sites



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Opinions on Dating Sites

I have floated around on POF and OKC. Lots of fakes, attention seekers, scared to meets. Somewhat...you get what you pay for. I have not joined a pay site. The two most speak of is Match and EHarmony.

Has anyone been on one or both? What was you experience? Was it worth the price? Advantages / pitfalls?

Thanks to anyone who offers input in advance.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes I am. Never had children...would like to if connection is there.


----------



## Observer (Aug 23, 2011)

Match worked great for me. I learned alot, met some nice women, and eventually found the one. It's nice in that you can sort through and find people who have the qualities you seek before even meeting them.


----------



## devotion (Oct 8, 2012)

In my short time as single I tried
pof - I think the worst of the sites, but I actually did get one date out of this one. 
******* - The most interesting of the sites due to the matching algorithm on questions, and a good friend of mine has a very serious relationship from there. 
match - I got a coupon, signed up for a month, met a couple of girls out of it, one of them is my fiancee now.  

My fiance used eharmony and she said that wasn't good for her because there were very few guys on it. I made a note of that as good for our gender but I will hopefully never get to use it .  My other friend also gave poor reviews to eharmony after signing up and then cancelling (She is the one who switched to *******)


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

AdultFriendFinder. Relatively expensive. Found my SO on it 4 years ago on Thursday. She moved in with me back in September.

C


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

My sister met her husband through eHarmony, and a co-worker met her husband through Match. They're both worth a try, though eHarmony does a lot more extensive profiling and matching. Maybe go with Match first because it's less expensive, and then try eHarmony. Or go with eHarmony first because if they're paying those kinds of higher fees, you're likely to find more serious relationship seekers.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I met my live-in BF of 3 years on POF. So far, the best decision ever! I hit the jackpot.

POF moves very very fast. Lots of attempted booty calls. It's way more gritty than say, e harmony or match.com.

During this time, I also paid for Match.com. It's okay, but it moved far too slow for me. It felt more conservative.

I had so much fun during this time. Talk about an ego stroke!

And even though you're a guy, don't get bent out of shape if you are asked for full-body, date stamped pictures. It's necessary.

I always went dutch with my first meetings. I think that's only fair-who am I to expect the guy to pay for my coffee? That's one of the things my BF told me right away-he's never had a first meeting/date where he went dutch and he was very impressed with that.

I think that'll be a good way for you to filter out those who are looking for a sugar daddy.

Take some time with your profile. Be YOU. Make it unique, but no novels please! I also made it clear I was looking for a relationship.

And when I was messaged by someone who wasn't my cup of tea, I would always respond with a kind thanks, but no thanks. It's the right thing to do.

In all honesty,it was a full-time job. 

Good luck, and have fun!!!!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

norajane said:


> My sister met her husband through eHarmony, and a co-worker met her husband through Match. They're both worth a try, though eHarmony does a lot more extensive profiling and matching. Maybe go with Match first because it's less expensive, and then try eHarmony. Or go with eHarmony first because if they're paying those kinds of higher fees, you're likely to find more serious relationship seekers.


I wouldn't always go by the assumption that they are serious because they are paying a fee. I have been on them all

Eharmony
Match
Ok Cupid
Plenty of fish

And found them roughly all about the same. Most of the time the same people on match are also on plenty of fish. I had no success on eharmony, very little on ok Cupid, minor on match and lots of success on plenty of fish. Just seems like it's a crap shoot no matter what way you go


----------



## Observer (Aug 23, 2011)

I did not like eharmony. Match and ok cupid were best for me.


----------



## tryingpatience (May 7, 2014)

Tried and paid for 4 months:

Match
OK Cupid
POF

Met a lot of fake people. Sent out a lot of messages. I was playing a numbers game like many people suggested. No luck with any of them. Not even one date, just a cancelled date.

I did say I have 2 kids and I didn't lie about anything. I thought maybe the kid thing was a turn off for the girls my age (25-35).


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

tryingpatience said:


> I did say I have 2 kids and I didn't lie about anything. I thought maybe the kid thing was a turn off for the girls my age (25-35).


That could very well be the case for you. You're young.

When I was on dating sites, I was 43 at the time. I purposely sought out single fathers because I could see what type of father they were-if they passed that test, they'd be worthy of a date with me. If not, N-E-X-T.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

After being divorced for over 2 years, I started online dating. 

Dated quite a few on eH, many bad dates, some nice. I had one 3-month "relationship" that did not get physical and another that lasted a total of 8 months.

After my breakup from the 8-month relationship, which hurt but was a good learning experience for me, I healed for a few months before trying Match and OKC simultaneously. Match was a total meat market, but met two very upstanding men. 

OKC was the best site in my opinion, although I had the least amount of response. Every day I committed to reaching out to 3 men on each site and tried for very relaxed, coffee dates rather than evening dates (to start). I dated quite a bit and the more I did, the easier it became, the more relaxed I was, the better the dates went, even if it was obvious there was no compatibility. 
My current better half found me on OKC. My search preference was just shy of his age bracket, so we'd never have been matched otherwise. I am lucky he found me and sent a message. We would not have met if he hadn't done a targeted search for women in my field, which is also his.

I am very lucky indeed.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

I tried POF, OKC, Zoosk & Match.

I had zero success with POF.

Zoosk was a complete rip off. I messaged with two ladies who were nice but we didn't meet up, the rest of the contacts I had couldn't even manage spelling and grammar levels of a 2nd grader. Even when you 'join' you then have to pay again for every matches contact details.

I met a few people on OKC and have some very good friendships from there but I also met my gf who I have been dating for 14 months now. Many of the questions are really ridiculous but you don't need to answer all of them, however you do get a pretty accurate picture of how close you are on some very significant issues.

Just before I met my GF I paid for Match. I got loads of suggestions but didn't go on any dates as I was already steady with GF. I'll always remember one email of matches that all had the same blonde hair, looking the same way with the same smile. I thought I'd been drawn into the Stepford Wives!!

You just need to remember that the women are getting inundated with messages consisting of nothing more than "Hay Pretty, Wanna come to my place" or worse. Your message needs to stand out and be interesting otherwise it gets deleted with the other 50 they got that day.


----------



## devotion (Oct 8, 2012)

While I didn't use Zoosk myself I do know of one long term couple that met four years ago on Zoosk.

So I guess YMMV is very very true, especially on dating.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

I lived in a very remote area and had a hard time meeting quality people. I signed up for POF out of curiosity and had MANY MANY MANY bootie calls. LOL! (Didn't call back. LOL!)

I did meet a few really nice (and strange) people. Went on several dates from there. Most of the guys I met there I enjoyed, but we weren't a match. Some are still FB friends though. LOL! (I do have complete horror story, but I was brand new and naive!)

I met my current BF on POF. I basically said I was looking for something REAL and serious, and not playing.....literally had to spell out that bootie calls need not apply. (Still got them, though.)

Luckily, he was looking for the same thing and we clicked well enough to go out again after the initial meeting (which wasn't until after numerous messages, texts, then phone calls).....and the rest is history.

I would think that there are more bootie calls on free sites, because why not? Nothing invested, nothing lost. But for me there wasn't really many options on the other sites (I did free trials and such.)


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Have tried trial memberships on eHarmony, POF, and *******.

eHarmony

Plusses are: (1) A lot of very thought-provoking match questions plus you can actually ask your very own questions of a potential match (2) More of a more-mature crowd, better educated, more religiously inclined. (4) Free Communication Weekends allow for totally free communiction with your matches.

Minusses are: (1) They will nickel and dime you to death to try to get you to pay for premium memberships (2) Communication is only limited to three free, preprogramed sets of interrogatories (3) In order to view pics, you must be a premium member. Whereas a premium member can see all pics, a trial member cannot.


POF

Plusses are: (1) Numerous matches (2) Totally free communication (3) More matches received from your given locale (4) No cost to browse publicly. (5) They often schedule "meet-ups," usually staged in metropolitan areas (6) A free forum for members to chat and pose questions.

Minusses are: (1) If you want to privately browse, you have to buy a premium membership in order so people cannot see that they are being browsed.


*******

Plusses are: (1) A fair set of matches based on a totally huge database of questions, inclusive of many sexual ones. Let's just say if you want oral out of a potential match, you'll pretty much know if they want to or not. (2) Free texting to anyone.

Minusses are: (1) You are forced to pay a premium fee to read the profiles of members who have indicated a willingness to meet you. (2) anyone whom you browse can see that you've accessed their profile (3) A ton of either underaged or overaged women, both domestically and from overseas, that seem more than desperate for a "hook-up."


I've only met the women on eH. The only one that I'm conversing with now resides some 5-6 hours away, but feels comfortable about long-distance relationships.

So I don't really know! I would highly guess that you get what you pay for!*


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

I used both Match and Eharmony. All of the people I met on Eharmony were pretty conservative and I'm not. Match turned out well. I met my husband there.


----------

